# puppy :)



## Minnie's Mummy (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey, as you know i've been looking for a chi for a while, but tomorrow im going to visit 3 girl chi/pek puppies, dad is half chi and pekingese, and mum is full long coat chihuahua, they are only tiny and are cream and white, and just what i can afford, so i'll keep you posted on her, cant wait! 
Kat


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Aww they sound very cute :love5: You should take pictures!


----------



## Minnie's Mummy (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah the breeder said the dad weighs 3lb and the mum is 2.5lb and she said she will bring them to meet me aswell  heres a picture they sent me, i think they look very chihuahua, well they are 3/4 chi and 1/4 pekingese  its going to be hard to choose!


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

there beautiful i love the one one the left


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

they are very sweet


----------



## *Lydz* (Mar 30, 2007)

Gorgeous little pups! Congrats  Is mum recovering ok? 2.5lbs is so tiny especially to have 3 pups!


----------



## Minnie's Mummy (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks! I know i was thinking that, yeah she supposed to be fine, the owner is bringing down 3 pups and the parents tomorrow so should be fun  Its hard to choose which one, i'll just have to make my mind up tomorrow


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Awwwwww they are SO CUTE :love5:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Awwww they are really gorgeous !


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Very cute, where do live from the pups?


----------



## Minnie's Mummy (Nov 16, 2007)

yep they are, im stuck on names now lol.  well i live about 45 minutes away by car, but as i cant drive they are driving them to me.


----------



## vegaschi (Oct 9, 2007)

Aww how darling! The one on the left looks alot like my Spike, who is a chi/shihtzu cross (except he has short hair)

How old are they?


----------



## Minnie's Mummy (Nov 16, 2007)

aww i think i seen a pic of him, the one on the left is the one im really tempted to choose 
They are now 8 and a half weeks old.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

They are adorable puppies. I like the one on the left - what a cute face.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

there very cute but personally i wouldnt support ANY "BREEDER" whos purposly breeding crosses and i certainly wouldnt support anyone breeding a 2.5lb female, its irresponsible, i have NEVER even heard of a 3 lb pekenese (pekes are not naturally small dogs they are HEAVY) so unless its more than 1/2 chihuahua id be VERY suspicious.

they are very cute but please be VERY carefull, this person is a back yard breeder making money off breeding mutts, you get no genetic warentees.

and the fact shes brinign the pups to you is not normal, she could bring any 2 dogs and say they are the mother and father of this litter...

just be cautious and use your common sence...not trying to put a downer on your happy puppy parade...just making it very clear that this may not be what you might think it is.


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

As much as I'm not keen on the breeding of the 2.5lb female, I personally disagree with foxywench on the purposeful breeding of crossbred dogs.

If you have no intention of showing, or breeding, and just want a small dog that looks close to a chihuahua, I see no problem with buying a cross bred puppy. I know some people would tell you to 'just get a rescue dog' - I don't know about you but where I live the only thing in rescue centers are older dogs and bigger dogs. And I understand people's desires to raise a puppy - I couldn't imagine not having had my Baby from a pup! I feel like i've been able to shape and mould her, and know all about her past, so she never came to me with any issues. 

I just don't see the point in insisting in paying over a thousand pounds for a dog only to have it as a neutered/spayed pet. I'd much rather pay a less amount for a similarily sized/looking pup. Plus, they don't have the problems associated with purebred dogs. They're often a lot hardier  I could say more, but its late, and I'm tired xD 

But I do agree with foxywench on the strangeness of her driving to you - unless it was you that suggested it.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I agree that it's pretty suspicious that they're driving to YOU. Mia's breeder invited me over from Day 1 to "meet everyone". Unfortunately I couldn't do that because she lives 2+ hours away  
But when I went and picked up Mia, I got to see where my puppy was raised, and I knew I wasn't supporting a backyard breeder :thumbup:

And well I agree that it's irresponsible to intentionally breed mixed breeds...who am I to talk? I have my little mixed Carl 

No matter what you decide, the pups are very cute and I'm sure your puppy will make you very happy


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

good luck! i am very lucky.10 dats ago i got a lovely applehead chocolate girl , i named her Sparkle, she was very reasonable. sorry about lousy typing buiut she is in my right hand, my yorkie is very rough with her.wish he would stop being jealous.


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

I can't say the Breeder is irresponsible for breeding crossbred pups cos:

You don't know if the mating was intentional. Accidents can happen, if you know what I mean (I am sure this litter wouldn't be the first unintended litter) and;

These babies are here now and they deserve a loving home. Just because they are cross babies, doesn't mean you are supporting byb's, if you give one a loving caring home!

I would say though, that the Breeder coming to you with the doggy parents and the puppies, is a little strange. If it is purely out of kindness because you don't drive, then all well and good, but your average good Breeder would be keen for you to see the surroundings the pups have been in and I would be keen to see that they have been brought up in clean and healthy surroundings. 

As for the 2.5lbs bit - big alarm bells here!!!! I would say this Breeder is either lying or is the most irresponsible Breeder I've come across. A dog that small should definitely have been spayed to be certain that she would never be bred. They have risked the Mum's life in allowing her to have pups. I would have a very big problem with that. My guess though, is that the Mum is not 2.5lbs at all! That being the case - why the lies???

Just be careful. If she is going to the bother of bringing the pups to you, you might feel pressured into having one, so as to not have wasted her time. If I were you, I'd make a big effort to get to the Breeder's home to see the pups - even if it is a pain travelling by Public Transport.

All that being said, the pups are absolutely gorgeous and if you decide to go ahead and buy one, then good luck! We will all be right behind you to help if you need any advice or reassurance. We are only being wary, because we want you to get the "right" pup for you. 

Fran


----------



## Minnie's Mummy (Nov 16, 2007)

Aww thanks everyone, the mother is actually 3.5lbs sorry for the typo :S well all the woman said was that the father was chihuahua with pekingese in him, but shes shown me pictures from home and is bringing the same dog hopefully  I was going to get the train there which would take about 30 minutes but then the bus ride after would have been another 8 miles but i think she just suggested out of kindness, my mum told me just to say no if i dont want one anyway, they should be here soon though, i'll let everyone know how it goes anyway! thanks again.


----------



## Minnie's Mummy (Nov 16, 2007)

hi just letting everyone know i have got my gorgeous puppy, all 3 were so tiny and fluffy, took me ages to choose! there was a really tiny one, but i chose the one who wasnt the smallest or the biggest, but i dont even care if she turns out to be abit heavier than a chihuahua cause she is gorgeous (asleep on my leg right now)  i'll have to post pictures, shes adorable 
x


----------



## Minnie's Mummy (Nov 16, 2007)

hi just letting everyone know i have got my gorgeous puppy, all 3 were so tiny and fluffy, took me ages to choose! there was a really tiny one, but i chose the one who wasnt the smallest or the biggest, but i dont even care if she turns out to be abit heavier than a chihuahua cause she is gorgeous (asleep on my leg right now)  i'll have to post pictures, shes adorable 
x


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Good luck. I hope it all works out just please follow your gut. I too do not believe in intential crossbreeding but these poor little babies are here now and will need a home and love just as much as a purebred. Be sure you look at their eyes and ears really well and the pads of their feet, especially between the toes, they should be clean. No feces in between the toes, if that is the case their surroundings are not very clean. I personally would be sure I found a way to their home to see what the conditions were and how many other dogs they had in the household to see if the parents they were showing me were trully the parents.

well I see we posted at the same time. Good luck with you new little girl and I hope to see pics of her real soon.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

congrads! all dogs have been cross bred to get the breed they are now. i'm sure back in the day someone way saying why mixing these two breeds? and then the chihuahua was born , or rottis', or great danes, ect.

i mean look cock a poos are now AKC! or what ever poo it is


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I can't wait to see pics of your new puppy!! Congrats


----------



## vegaschi (Oct 9, 2007)

kat2a3 said:


> hi just letting everyone know i have got my gorgeous puppy, all 3 were so tiny and fluffy, took me ages to choose! there was a really tiny one, but i chose the one who wasnt the smallest or the biggest, but i dont even care if she turns out to be abit heavier than a chihuahua cause she is gorgeous (asleep on my leg right now)  i'll have to post pictures, shes adorable
> x


I am happy for you! All that matters is you got what you want and you are happy  Which one did you choose in the pic?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Piccys please.


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

Congrats! They all look cute in the pic. I can't wait to see more pics of your precious baby.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

foxywench said:


> there very cute but personally i wouldnt support ANY "BREEDER" whos purposly breeding crosses and i certainly wouldnt support anyone breeding a 2.5lb female, its irresponsible, i have NEVER even heard of a 3 lb pekenese (pekes are not naturally small dogs they are HEAVY) so unless its more than 1/2 chihuahua id be VERY suspicious.
> 
> they are very cute but please be VERY carefull, this person is a back yard breeder making money off breeding mutts, you get no genetic warentees.
> 
> ...


I just have to say that I do NOT agree with foxywench. Much of what you say is not right. Crossbred dogs (mutts) are some of the best dogs, too. I've had some during my life so far of 52 years! Alot of dogs centuries ago had to be crossbred to get what we have today! Nearly all of the dogs I have had in my life were from "back-yard breeders". Not 1 of them had anything wrong with them. They were wonderful dogs!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

kat2a3 said:


> hi just letting everyone know i have got my gorgeous puppy, all 3 were so tiny and fluffy, took me ages to choose! there was a really tiny one, but i chose the one who wasnt the smallest or the biggest, but i dont even care if she turns out to be abit heavier than a chihuahua cause she is gorgeous (asleep on my leg right now)  i'll have to post pictures, shes adorable
> x


Congratulations! I'm sure she will be a wonderful pet for you! Can't wait til you have some pictures of her! I've seen crosses of chihuahuas and pekes, and they are beautiful dogs!


----------



## Minnie's Mummy (Nov 16, 2007)

thanks, yeah they are, crossbreeds are just as wonderful as pure i think  i have some pics of her in the picture thread (little minnie)


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i have absolutly no problem with misxed breed dogs...so those who think i do can get off their high horse...
i do have a problem with pepople PURPOSLY mixing 2 different breeds to make a quick buck because "desighner breeds" are in!

and NO there are NO poodle mixes registered through the AKC, the astrailan labradoodle was as close as they got but unfortunatly after multiple genrations the dogs were STILL not breeding true and so they ditched the effort, since then many unscrupulos people have gotten into the deal by breeding their lab to a poodle and charging big bucks for "hypoalergenic labs" (despite the fact that only 25% are born with the low shedding poodle coat)

the problems with PURPOSLY breedin mixed breed dogs is the same as purposly breeding none standard dogs, as much as there all cute and "some people only want pets" if everyone followed tha tmind set the breeds we currently know would be lost...
origionally dogs were mixed and sleectivly bred for REASON, most for specific jobs, now most people doing it do so beacuse its an "easy" way to make a quick buck...
with mixed breeds being purposly bred, you never know what your getting, no 2 pekenise x chihuahua look the same, just as no 2 lab x poodles look the same, the purpose of mixing 2 breeds is FINE ONLY when the people doing the mixing are doing so PURPOSLY to created a breed that fits a specific standard they breed multiple generations in hopes that most if not all the offspring should look liek a specific standard (ie coat type, certain colores, head shape, weight range)
however 99.9% of people breeding mixed breeds out there are NOT doing this...

accidental litters are from irresponsible people, the female wasnt spayed, they didnt keep her away from the intact male...the only time i dnt have a problem with "accidental" litters is in the case of "we found this pregnant dog"
otherwise YES it is due to irresponsible owners...

and sorry! due to the HIGH incident of c-sections in chihuhaus and the fact the father was bigger and carrying the gense of a very heavy set dog, and this person put her 3.5 lb female in danger form that? NO, that too is irresponsible...as a BREEDER from a line of breeders call it snobbish or whatever the hell you want, but your dog shouod be your bab y first, you should NEVER breed a female chihuahua under AT LEAST 4lbs and the male shoud be at the LEAST 1/2lb smaller than her for saftey...

it makes me sick that people would support irrisponsible breeding practices,
and ANY breeder that charges you thousands of dollard for a PET puppy (or a show puppy for that matter) is ripping you off...
GOOD breeders dont make money breeding thier dogs so if someons charging you thousands for a dog with a spay/neuter contract there wroth nuthing but dirt either!

i HATE people that take advantage of people looking for a puppy by charging ridiculous amounts for thier poorly bred untested dogs simply because "it has papers" but i also hate people who purposly breed mutts to make a quick buck or because "the puppies woudl be cute" (or insert other stupid BYB reason in here)

IM SORRY for the rant but the amount of people on this thread supporting irresponsible breeding practices based on the "all dogs were mixed once" argument is a little frigthening... and yes i know ill likley get flamed for this..or even banned but right now i simply dont care!
mabe its the fact i am and support GOOD breeding practices, showing your dog, ofa and cerf health testing and breeding to breed standards to ensure that the breeds we know and love are still here in their forms years down the line...

that being said (and KAT2a3 sorry for ranting on your thread)

im glad you got your puppy, i hope she is and STAYS happy and healthy and you have a long happy life with her...
mixed breeds make just as good pets as pure breeds, i just hope this breeder didnt take anymore than a SMALL adoption fee to cover first shots and initial rasing, and i just hope she continues to be as healthy as she should be and that you 2 have a very long happy life together...
enjoy!


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Perhaps some of us don't wish to make a habit of making people feel bad. Kat had fallen in love with this puppy. We just wanted to warn her of the possibilities of buying a pup in the circumstances she did (not going to the Breeders home/the Chi Mum being a little on the small side, etc). Apart from that, we were right behind her. Wishing her luck! If you feel that is supporting BYB, then you are doing the same as us - you just wished her luck with her mixed-breed pup which you have said, in no uncertain terms, has come from a BYB/irresponsible Breeder. The thing is Foxy, I agree with alot of what you said in your post; it's just the way you say it that puts peoples backs up!

Nobody has got on their "high horse" except you, as far as I can see from reading through this thread! 

You are obviously a dedicated Breeder that is full of valuable information and advice, but you need to learn a little tact, if you would like people to learn more from you.

Fran


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

lebecron said:


> The thing is Foxy, I agree with alot of what you said in your post; it's just the way you say it that puts peoples backs up!
> 
> Nobody has got on their "high horse" except you, as far as I can see from reading through this thread!
> 
> You are obviously a dedicated Breeder that is full of valuable information and advice, but you need to learn a little tact, if you would like people to learn more from you.


I completely agree with Fran. Foxy, I agree with many of the things you said, and I also believe people shouldn't purposely breed mixed breeds. 
Take a deep breath. You're more likely to get people to see your side of the story if you present the facts in a calm manner. When you start ranting and raving, you're never going to get your point across. People will disagree with you just because of how you're acting.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I think the problem comes in when someone picks out a dog they love & then they're told they shouldn't buy it because ..... Most of us here are adults or pretty close & don't like to be told what to do therefore they get upset , frustrated & offended. To me that doesn't teach anything. And yeh I'm one of those irresponsible people whos dog got preggars  It's ok to teach but really irritating when people become condescending as if they've never made a mistake in their life


----------



## Minnie's Mummy (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for everyones opinions in this thread, but in my opinion both purebreeds and mixedbreeds are just as wonderful and deserve the same love and care as eachother, these pups weren't asked to be born, but now they are here, im very sensible and the breeder offered that i could go to her house but it was too far for me although i would of travelled if i had no choice, so she kindly offered to bring them to see me so i could see them all.
Minnie is a lovely pup and is very affectionate and playful, shes soo cute and all that matters to me is that she's healthy, although i'd still want a purebreed chihuahua one day, shes more than enough for me and deserves my care  thanks again everyone.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

And we didn't mean to take away from your real reason for this thread-
to celebrate your new BABY! Congrats! You should post more pictures 

Carl, my Chi mix, is from my neighbor's dogs accidental litter (although they've bred the parents twice since ) and I wouldn't trade him for the world


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

kat2a3 said:


> Thanks for everyones opinions in this thread, but in my opinion both purebreeds and mixedbreeds are just as wonderful and deserve the same love and care as eachother, these pups weren't asked to be born, but now they are here, im very sensible and the breeder offered that i could go to her house but it was too far for me although i would of travelled if i had no choice, so she kindly offered to bring them to see me so i could see them all.
> Minnie is a lovely pup and is very affectionate and playful, shes soo cute and all that matters to me is that she's healthy, although i'd still want a purebreed chihuahua one day, shes more than enough for me and deserves my care  thanks again everyone.


Kat I totally agree with you. All furbabies deserve a loving, caring owner, just like you, regardless of their breeding/breeder. If you did pay alot of money for her, so what! It's your money and nobody else's business! :coolwink: 

Your new baby is absolutely lovely and I'm sure you'll have many happy years together! 

Congratulations on finding a beautiful little pup. Looking forward to seeing lots of pics of the little girl, as she grows up.

Fran


----------

